# Ecran macbook pro cassé-activation écran externe en aveugle



## cedrox (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un MacBook Pro 15" Core 2 Duo Models A1226 de 2008 et  après 2 ans de bon et loyaux services, l'écran ne fonctionne plus. J'ai  déjà parcouru certains éléments de réponse présent sur ce forum et sur  d'autre mais je galère à trouver une solution.
Pour info, ce mac est protégé par mot de passe et dispose de bootcamp.
Tout  d'abord je n'arrive pas a activer l'écran extérieur. Je ne suis pas sur  de réussir à me loger et donc de pouvoir accéder aux fonctions de l'OS.  Que dois je faire pour me loger sans l'écran ?
Ensuite j'aimerai  savoir s'il y a autre chose que le F7 et le pomme F1 pour activer la  copie d'écran externe car ces raccourci n'ont aucun effet dans mon cas. J'utilise pourtant un écran avec une prise DVI native (donc besoin d'aucun adaptateur spécifique ?)
J'ai  également essayer d'utiliser cette machine comme une unité centrale en  l'allumant connectée à un clavier et une souris usb mais je n'ai la non  plus aucun signal. Faut il le configurer pour que cette fonctionnalité  soit dispo ou le fait de brancher les périphériques de saisie suffit il ?
Cette dernière information me permettrai peut être de savoir si ma carte graphique n'est pas touchée. 
Pour finir auriez vous des astuces pour Diagnostiquer et être sur que ma carte graphique fonctionne.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse.


----------



## Rémi M (18 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

Normalement, il te suffit de brancher l'écran via l'adapteur à ton Mac, et tu fermes ton capot (en ayant branché ta souris et ton clavier), dit nous ce que ça donne.


----------



## cedrox (18 Août 2010)

Merci Remi de répondre si rapidement,
J'ai fait cette manip et ca ne fonctionne pas. Cela doit il fonctionner si tu as activer le mot de passe à l'entrée de session ? (l'os n'étant peut être pas charger complétement ??)
Si ca doit marché dans tout les cas, j'aimerai savoir si le problème vient de la carte graphique mais comment tester ? Sinon, penses tu que ca peut venir de la résolution écran ?
MERCI !


----------



## Rémi M (18 Août 2010)

Essaye ceci, tu branches l'écran externe, tu allumes ton mac et tu refermes tout de suite le capot.


----------



## cedrox (18 Août 2010)

Déjà essayé mais ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## Dr Troy (18 Août 2010)

Es-tu sûr que ce n'est pas plutôt la carte graphique qui a laché ?

Ton Macbook Pro est encore pris en charge si c'est le cas.

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR

De rien.


----------



## cedrox (18 Août 2010)

C'est vrai qu'avant de m'abandonner, mon écran commençait à présenter de sérieuses marques de fatigue (ligne rouge au milieu...) et j'en est donc conclu à un problème d'écran mais je n'arrive absolument pas à avoir de signale sur un écran externe donc je m'oriente plus maintenant vers un problème de carte graphique. 
Merci beaucoup pour ce conseils.


----------



## Dr Troy (18 Août 2010)

Les lignes sont également des symptômes d'une mort annoncée de la carte graphique.
En règle générale, un écran a moins de raison de lacher qu'une CG.

Ne te pose plus la question, sauvegarde (démarre le en mode target) si ce n'est pas déjà fait et emmène le dans un Apple Center/Store, tu pourras reprofiter de ta machine, gratuitement


----------



## cedrox (18 Août 2010)

Super,
Je viens d'avoir Apple Care, j'ai un rdv. Je vous tiens au courant...
Pour abuser un peu plus de tes bons conseils, pourrais tu me dire si le mode target fonctionne avec un PC.
Merci encore !!!


----------



## math75 (13 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum. J'ai un peu le même problème que toi Cedrox : l'écran de mon macbook pro est cassé (il est totalement noir mais avec une lampe orientée sur le coté, je peux deviner ce qui se passe à l'écran / l'ordinateur fonctionne normalement sinon).
Je me suis acheté un écran Prolite 24" et un clavier/souris pour pouvoir continuer à me servir de mon ordi.
J'ai acheté un cable HDMI et un convertisseur mini display vers HDMI (référence : CBB10UF)

Mon problème : mon ordinateur ne détecte pas l'écran externe ! l'écran externe reste noir, il ne se passe rien.
Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît !!? Est ce que je n'ai pas acheté les bons câble ou est ce que c'est autre chose ?
merci !


----------



## cedrox (15 Janvier 2011)

suis les conseils de De Troy. Si tu as le model cité dans l'article, ils te change ta carte mère gratuitement (c'est la carte graphique qui ne fonctionne plus mais vu que la puce graphique est soudée sur la carte mère, ils changent tous). Il faut que ton ordi n'est pas plus de 3 ans...
Perso, j'ai eu une super expérience au niveau du SAV mac.
Voila bon courage.


----------

